# Muay Thai VS Shaolin Kong Fu



## grado (Nov 30, 2009)

This news seem like very funny, 5 muay thai boxer go Shaolin temple to challenge the monk, said the monk is not respect the Buddhism to make a show for commercial purpose.
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/sp/article/2009/200912/20091201/article_421200.htm


----------



## egg (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds normal to me.
Well according to the report it looks like it'll be Muay Thai vs Wushu.

Also I'm not a huge fan of Kaoklai =/


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2009)

Shaolin today is government controlled and Contemporary Wushu with Sport Sanda. If they really want to prove how good they are they should go compete in high level Sanshou matches in China. If they are making a big deal out of going to fight a Shaolin they are just looking for publicity.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Gee, seems to me that issuing a challenge for disrespecting the Bhudda is, um, disrespecting the Bhudda.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> Gee, seems to me that issuing a challenge for disrespecting the Bhudda is, um, disrespecting the Bhudda.


 
Because Shaolin is using Buddhism as a platform for commercial gain we must challenge them to a fight and thereby&#8230;&#8230; stop&#8230;.. their&#8230;.. umm&#8230; commercialism&#8230;. and wrongful use...of....aaaaa...Buddhism.....with...our... ummm... own... Commercialism...for our gain....aaaa....based...on....aaaa...Buddhism... a yeah.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Because Shaolin is using Buddhism as a platform for commercial gain we must challenge them to a fight and thereby stop.. their.. umm commercialism. and wrongful use...of....aaaaa...Buddhism.....with...our... ummm... own... Commercialism...for our gain....aaaa....based...on....aaaa...Buddhism... a yeah.


 :lfao:

The way I see it disrespecting someone means issuing an insult, whether real or perceived, to the ego.  Buddha, having risen above the self is above the ego and therefor not able to be insulted.  I tend to think that a true Buddha would have looked for a somewhat more peaceful means of settling the problem.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> :lfao:
> 
> The way I see it disrespecting someone means issuing an insult, whether real or perceived, to the ego. Buddha, having risen above the self is above the ego and therefor not able to be insulted. I tend to think that a true Buddha would have looked for a somewhat more peaceful means of settling the problem.


 
Yeah somehow I just don&#8217;t picture Siddh&#257;rtha Gautama going around and getting into grudge matches&#8230;. 


He left that to these guys  and of course jin gang as well


----------



## grado (Dec 2, 2009)

today's news said the 5 muay thai boxer will wipe out Shao Lin temple.
:jediduel:
http://english.people.com.cn/90001/90782/6830326.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2009)

Impressive 5 Muay Thai fighters who apparently have the same amount of power as the military of Qing Dynasty... what next... will they claim the Mandate of Heaven and overthrow Hu Jintao 

I vote Media hype


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah, the San Shou vs Muay Thai fights still going on.....

Essentially, what this is a fight promoter trying to popularize san shou gets 5 san shou kung fu champions and gets 5 muay thai fighters of typically lesser quality, or well over the hill, to fight them under san shou rules.  The typical result of course, that the san shou guys win under san shou rules.  

The hype behind it is always comical though....


----------



## egg (Jan 18, 2010)

Skpotamus said:


> Ah, the San Shou vs Muay Thai fights still going on.....
> 
> Essentially, what this is a fight promoter trying to popularize san shou gets 5 san shou kung fu champions and gets 5 muay thai fighters of typically lesser quality, or well over the hill, to fight them under san shou rules.  The typical result of course, that the san shou guys win under san shou rules.
> 
> The hype behind it is always comical though....


The fact that they fight under San shou rules really pisses me off.

My dad tries to mock me by telling me the recent victories of China when he has no clue that what goes on in those fights aren't even Muay Thai.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 18, 2010)

Next week, Muay Thai Vs. Ford F 250!


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 18, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Next week, Muay Thai Vs. Ford F 250!



In a drag pull no less!


----------



## wushuguy (Jan 25, 2010)

so those muay thai fighters are really champions in their country or champion fighters in the world? and who are the sanshou guys? what are their fight records? I mean, we hear these things going on, but don't know the quality of fighters from either side. I hope someone could point me to an article talking about who these fighters are.


----------

